# Little Creatures Dining Hall In Fitzroy



## RobW (30/7/08)

http://www.theage.com.au/news/bar-reviews/...7097224150.html


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/7/08)

Not too bad a joint really. Went there on Saturday afternoon.

Big hall, lots of tables. Good atmosphere. Mixed crowd with a bit of everything Fitzroy, young uns, old uns and a few kids running round as well. The wife told me that it reminded her of beer halls in Germany.

Good pizzas (bit expensive though) a few snack level bowls/plates and a couple of real "meals" Nothing amazing on the menu, but it all sounded and looked nice. The fresh cut chips with mayo are really good. The non pizza food is more reasonably priced. (go up the street to Bimbo Deluxe for better cheaper pizza and still good beer)

Table service for your beers and food which is most civilized, but you can still walk up to the bar if thats your thing, or if the wait staff take a bit too long to notice your pleading looks (they were pretty good though) Great wine list, not too expensive and it seemed like it was all available by the glass.

And of course, all the LC beers on tap. Just the standard range when I was there, nothing special at the moment.

They also have a little Cafe/Bottleshop with a small selection of other micros and some imports. I went home with a bottle of Sam Smith Imperial stout. V nice.

I doubt I will walk past the place too many times without dropping in for a beer.

Cheers

Thirsty


----------



## devo (30/7/08)

I went last Friday after work and felt a little daunted on how long it would take to get a meal when I saw how packed it was! I was very surprised how quickly I was able to place my order and get my meal in no time flat, excellent service.


----------



## boychrono (30/7/08)

Guys,
Dont waste your time.

If you're into flat beer @ $6.50 a schooner , this is your place.

Not speaking out of school here, flagged down the Chef, and he too agreed the beer was flat,
both Rogers and the Pale Ale
Blamed dirty glasses, new staff etc.........I suppose he had to

There wasn't a decent beer poured, in the 45 minutes we were there,(having a bite)

but what I couldn't fathom was the number of people who were none the wiser
or just didn't have a clue??

Not a scratch on the Brewery in Fremantle.

We wont be embaressing Little Creatures again, we just wont be going back.

It'll be the Brewery or nothing for us


----------



## edoeven (30/7/08)

one of my mates mentioned the beers were really expensive there - what did a pot/ pint of lcpa or bright ale set you back?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/7/08)

Well the beer wasn't flat when we were there, all perfectly presented. The place is actually very new, maybe cut them some slack for a month or so before you deem the place an embarrassment.

The beer is expensive, if you usually drink VB in pokies places. If however you drink craft beer in inner-city venues, its bog standard pricing. Its $4 a pot for mega swill these days, $6.50 a schooner for Little Creatures doesn't seem to bad to me. You want to drink good beer that isn't subsidized by the gambling addictions of suburban housewives - you pay a little more.


----------



## randyrob (30/7/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> You want to drink good beer that isn't subsidized by the gambling addictions of suburban housewives - you pay a little more.




:lol:


----------



## Guest Lurker (30/7/08)

From the descriptions, seems like they have got as close as they can to recreating the ambience of the original, considering there is no stainless bling towering over the venue.


----------



## mika (30/7/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> ......its bog standard pricing. Its $4 a pot for mega swill these days, $6.50 a schooner....



I've paid $7.50 or better for a Bottle in some Perth establishments <_< Even your Schooner sounds cheap


----------



## dig (30/7/08)

Are they real pints, Perth Pints (500ml), NSW Schooners (425ml) or something else?


----------



## Shortz (30/7/08)

I have been there, a week or two ago (really that long....eeeeeee), anyway, it would make an awesome Ocktoberfest day site! good atmosphere for that. Beer was reasonably priced, food was over priced, there was a bit too much puff pastry in my mushroom pie. 

However, it was a fairly new place, so i think i would go back, but only for drinking before i go out. Has great potential though! I'm possibly being a little harsh, once they get up and running properly i will definitely go back for more :beer:  :icon_cheers:


----------



## trevc (30/7/08)

Sounds like a nice place. The Gold Coast could use one of these.


----------



## remi (30/7/08)

This place is just down the road from me- I've been a few times. It is a good alternative to the local pubs- pub-quality food with about a $1-2 premium on food compared to local pub-type venues, much better beer on tap- the pints are 500ml+ (I seem to remember checking when I was there), which at $6.50 for Little Creatures compared with often similar prices for mundane locals seems good to me.

Lots of hot waitresses serving beer on one of the nights I was there....

Anyway, for my money- a good pub alternative, reasonable food, great beer, nice chicks

Remi


----------



## HoppingMad (30/7/08)

Am seriously bumming.

Moved out of Fitzroy 2 weeks before this place started up. If I'd known LC were going into Brunswick St, I would have remained a Fitzroy local!

Sounds like it might be worth a commute back to the old stomping ground!  

Hopper.


----------



## ausdb (30/7/08)

dig said:


> Are they real pints, Perth Pints (500ml), NSW Schooners (425ml) or something else?


Good point there Dig, it's amazing how 568ml converted to 600ml of milk yet only 500ml of beer :huh:


----------



## Fents (31/7/08)

All the kiwis who reside in Fitzroy (and trust me thats just about all of em) are gonna drink all our beer!

best get the boys together and go check this out on the weekend. Roycie?


----------



## devo (31/7/08)

boychrono said:


> Guys,
> Dont waste your time.
> 
> If you're into flat beer @ $6.50 a schooner , this is your place.
> ...



mmm <_< just signed up and the first post is to lay the boot into LC's new establishment = troll in my books.

BTW my beer wasn't flat either and service was great.


----------



## Snow (31/7/08)

devo said:


> mmm <_< just signed up and the first post is to lay the boot into LC's new establishment = troll in my books.
> 
> BTW my beer wasn't flat either and service was great.



Most definitely a troll. just ignore him and he'll go away.

- Snow.


----------



## reVoxAHB (31/7/08)

devo said:


> mmm <_< just signed up and the first post is to lay the boot into LC's new establishment = troll in my books.



mate, i was thinking the same thing verbatim.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (31/7/08)

oh ..... didn't notice the only one post thing or I would have ignored it. Successful troll in my case then. Sucked in TB


----------

